# Breaking stick contest #3



## jagddog (Sep 19, 2010)

Alright, here is the next one to guess on. Sorry i dont give ya anything to go by here, but i will say that she wasn't nearly as thick as the other two i've posted so far. i'll let this one run till 10 on tuesday night. Good luck guessing, oh and jester its not 189. (dont say i never did anything for ya)


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 19, 2010)

169


----------



## arrendale8105 (Sep 19, 2010)

142


----------



## MULE (Sep 19, 2010)

156


----------



## JDavis10 (Sep 19, 2010)

156


----------



## crackercurr21 (Sep 19, 2010)

143


----------



## mt man (Sep 19, 2010)

145


----------



## HOGGDOGS (Sep 19, 2010)

96#


----------



## jparrott (Sep 19, 2010)

148 lbs.


----------



## Hoggin (Sep 19, 2010)

196


----------



## Ferguson_05 (Sep 19, 2010)

147


----------



## WolfPack (Sep 19, 2010)

149


----------



## boarbutcher (Sep 19, 2010)

138


----------



## turkey foot (Sep 19, 2010)

156


----------



## sammy3304 (Sep 19, 2010)

171


----------



## hog hunter 45 (Sep 19, 2010)

164


----------



## Hawghunter89 (Sep 19, 2010)

110


----------



## doc56 (Sep 19, 2010)

153


----------



## cbaldwin (Sep 19, 2010)

160 lbs


----------



## hoghunter08 (Sep 19, 2010)

152


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Sep 19, 2010)

134


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man (Sep 19, 2010)

127


----------



## manok (Sep 19, 2010)

142


----------



## Ga_redland (Sep 19, 2010)

182


----------



## hoghunter102 (Sep 19, 2010)

119


----------



## hogrunner29620 (Sep 19, 2010)

155


----------



## baydog (Sep 19, 2010)

139


----------



## DOD (Sep 19, 2010)

159


----------



## hogrunner (Sep 19, 2010)

140


----------



## WoodUSMC (Sep 19, 2010)

123


----------



## flswiner (Sep 19, 2010)

154


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Sep 19, 2010)

165


----------



## 404 (Sep 19, 2010)

170


----------



## UGA hunter (Sep 19, 2010)

157


----------



## roperdoc (Sep 19, 2010)

141


----------



## deerslayer357 (Sep 19, 2010)

100


----------



## duals (Sep 19, 2010)

167


----------



## hansonw (Sep 19, 2010)

148


----------



## tgw925 (Sep 19, 2010)

161


----------



## mailman (Sep 19, 2010)

163


----------



## crittertale (Sep 20, 2010)

168


----------



## BlueDawg (Sep 20, 2010)

171


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 20, 2010)

I say the pig is right at 97#, but I have to ask, even if I get here...........Whats a Breakin Stick?


----------



## MINNERBUG (Sep 20, 2010)

132


----------



## POP-A-TOP (Sep 20, 2010)

121


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Sep 20, 2010)

clearly a 135# sow!!!


----------



## jlewis (Sep 20, 2010)

130


----------



## nehoghunter (Sep 20, 2010)

105


----------



## tharris73 (Sep 20, 2010)

113


----------



## yuleeboyz311 (Sep 20, 2010)

135


----------



## Big_Country_311 (Sep 20, 2010)

138


----------



## satman32935 (Sep 20, 2010)

129


----------



## england9 (Sep 20, 2010)

120


----------



## bls45 (Sep 20, 2010)

113


----------



## theronhearn (Sep 20, 2010)

150


----------



## jaredbeecher (Sep 20, 2010)

150


----------



## chris1990 (Sep 20, 2010)

153


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Sep 20, 2010)

59lbs


----------



## grant31695 (Sep 20, 2010)

154


----------



## rage (Sep 20, 2010)

128


----------



## Old Blue21 (Sep 20, 2010)

83lbs


----------



## Ranger (Sep 20, 2010)

153


----------



## pitbull (Sep 20, 2010)

80lbs


----------



## southgahoghunter (Sep 21, 2010)

106lbs


----------



## bow-boy (Sep 21, 2010)

167#


----------



## deathtodeer (Sep 21, 2010)

112#


----------



## koyote76 (Sep 21, 2010)

117


----------



## Ferguson_05 (Sep 21, 2010)

its that time who won? was it me this time????????????


----------



## rutandstrut (Sep 21, 2010)

138


----------



## jagddog (Sep 22, 2010)

*Winner!!!*

Alright guys and gals, sorry about the small delay. Had to have the cable guy come out and fix a problem. (i told him it was important and that there were litterally tens of people waiting on him. lol. The winner was Cur'n Plott Man at a weight of 127. She actually weighed 126. I'll post another before too long. Winner, please PM me your address.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 22, 2010)

dang...looks like i will just have to buy a new one...my guesser not worth the money i spent on it


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Sep 22, 2010)

127.5


----------



## jagddog (Sep 22, 2010)

lake and stream, good guess. Even with the pic of the scale and all, someone still beat you.


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man (Sep 22, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> dang...looks like i will just have to buy a new one...my guesser not worth the money i spent on it



Luck ! Luck !  I'll take it anytime !


----------



## roperdoc (Sep 22, 2010)

Naw, Jester, he's just using that freon tank in the back there to blow'em up a little and throw you off!


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 22, 2010)

Cur'n Plott Man said:


> Luck ! Luck !  I'll take it anytime !



 congrats



roperdoc said:


> Naw, Jester, he's just using that freon tank in the back there to blow'em up a little and throw you off!



i hear ya...hogrunner asked him about that and i didn't see a response...now i know what up


----------



## catchdog (Oct 14, 2010)

150#


----------



## caseyb (Oct 15, 2010)

100 lbs


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 17, 2010)

189


----------



## SOS KEN (Oct 17, 2010)

126 lbs.


----------



## tatoxsalad (Oct 17, 2010)

who cares


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 18, 2010)

tatoxsalad said:


> who cares



that people keep posting to a contest that is over


----------



## wesleythms (Oct 19, 2010)

144


----------



## tatoxsalad (Oct 20, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> that people keep posting to a contest that is over



i see your reply well go figure jester keeps the hoghunting wheels going round so i guess my post negates his hmmmm the contest is over so why you still looking at it ?


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 20, 2010)

cause it keeps coming BTT..i look in to see what could possibly be new for this post..and what do i see...somebody with a grand total of 2 posts and 1 of um negative...that's what needs


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 20, 2010)

cause it keeps coming BTT..i look in to see what could possibly be new for this post..and what do i see...somebody with a grand total of 2 posts and 2 of um negative...that's what needs


----------



## tatoxsalad (Oct 22, 2010)

i am so glad you are such a advocate for the hog hunting world jester counting how many posts i have plus which were negative and which positive. how do you have time to hog hunt i wonder ?and the twice you posted it really hit home,the lord of the cyber hoghunting world.good luck with that cyber bbq.borderline cyberstalker i havnt even looked at your profile your on here too much dude!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tatoxsalad (Oct 22, 2010)

oh well its your little world on gon dude you rule lol


----------



## tatoxsalad (Oct 22, 2010)

well how many posts is this for me and has it been a good or bad experience for you id like to know?oh well guess what i dont care and you can go stick your head in a hole how bout that


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 22, 2010)

tatoxsalad said:


> i am so glad you are such a advocate for the hog hunting world jester



thanks bro...



tatoxsalad said:


> dude you rule lol



thanks again bro..but that is really not how it is...at least not in my eyes..but..none the less thanks



tatoxsalad said:


> well how many posts is this for me and has it been a good or bad experience for you id like to know?



Oh Man...it's been GREAT


----------

